# Autofahrer anzeigen wegen Gefährdung?



## sungirl (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo Biker/innen,

gestern nachmittag(15:15Uhr) bin ich mit dem MTB auf der Staatsstr. von Bayreuth nach Weidenberg geradelt, zwischen Döhlau und Untersteinach kam mir ein LKW entgegen,  während der LKW mich auf der linken Seite passierte, hat ein Kleintransporter (mit offener Ladefläche) mich überholt,
Abstand zu mir: ca. 15 bis 20 cm, mein Abstand zum rechten weissen Randstreifen: ca. 30 bis 40 cm.
Der hatte nur Schei... im Hirn.

Soll ich den anzeigen?
Kennzeichen ist bekannt.

Grüße.
sungirl


----------



## norman68 (10. Januar 2007)

Hast du Zeugen? Ist dir was pasiert? Wenn nicht was soll das bringen.

Ciao Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (10. Januar 2007)

kannst du probieren, wird aber nicht viel bringen. aussage gegen aussage. sollte das allerdings schon öfters passiert sein, mit diesen fahrzeug, dann wird es eng für den halter. am besten ist es, wenn es ein firmenfahrzeug war, da dadurch der fahrer bestimmt werden kann.

macht die aber nicht allzu große hoffnung, dass du etwas erreichst.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (10. Januar 2007)

Auf jeden Fall anzeigen, das nächste mal denkt er vielleicht nach, ob er sich den Ärger nochmal antut, wenn ihm schon Leib und Leben seiner Mitmenschen egal sind und der Statistik hilfts auch.


----------



## speedy_j (10. Januar 2007)

norman68 schrieb:


> was soll das bringen?
> 
> Ciao Norman



geldstrafe plus punkte für den fahrer wegen gefährdung bzw. nötigung im strassenverkher. vielleicht überlegt er sich es beim nächsten mal.


----------



## norman68 (10. Januar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> geldstrafe plus punkte für den fahrer wegen gefährdung bzw. nötigung im strassenverkher. vielleicht überlegt er sich es beim nächsten mal.



Ist schon logisch aber halt nur wenn Zeugen da sind denn sonst ist es Aussage gegen Aussage und was ist dann?

Ciao Norman


----------



## speedy_j (10. Januar 2007)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ist schon logisch aber halt nur wenn Zeugen da sind denn sonst ist es Aussage gegen Aussage und was ist dann?
> 
> Ciao Norman



nicht unbedingt. da du als radfahrer der schwächere bist könnte es ausreichen. es gab schon genug fälle, wo dem biker ohne zeugen recht gegeben wurde. es kommt ganz auf die polizei drauf an, die es aufnimmt.


----------



## Köhlix (10. Januar 2007)

Nicht auf der Straße fshren vllt, das währe doch ein ding! 
Manst net!


----------



## Hupert (10. Januar 2007)

Köhlix schrieb:


> Nicht auf der Straße fshren vllt, das währe doch ein ding!
> Manst net!


Als hin und wieder Rennradfahrer bin ich noch ganz andere Aktionen gewohnt... für so ne Lapalie würd ich keinen Staatsanwalt bemühen.


----------



## SpongeBob (10. Januar 2007)

sungirl schrieb:


> Hallo Biker/innen,
> 
> gestern nachmittag(15:15Uhr) bin ich mit dem MTB auf der Staatsstr. von Bayreuth nach Weidenberg geradelt, zwischen Döhlau und Untersteinach kam mir ein LKW entgegen,  während der LKW mich auf der linken Seite passierte, hat ein Kleintransporter (mit offener Ladefläche) mich überholt,
> Abstand zu mir: ca. 15 bis 20 cm, mein Abstand zum rechten weissen Randstreifen: ca. 30 bis 40 cm.
> ...



Wenn ich das mal durchrechne.......... 30-40 cm Platz nach rechts (von dir aus)..... hmm, nutze die doch nächstes mal, dann hast zum Kleintrasporter ca. 45-60 cm, nur so eine Idee.

Ach ja, Anzeigen bringt nichts


----------



## Köhlix (11. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Als hin und wieder Rennradfahrer bin ich noch ganz andere Aktionen gewohnt... für so ne Lapalie würd ich keinen Staatsanwalt bemühen.




Ich fahr selten auf der Straße! Aber der meinugn bin ich ansich auch! 
Ein Freund von mir wurde letztes jahr, allein 3 mal von Rennrad abgeschossen!!! 

Also be cool, geht dirten da gehört das "aufdiefressefliegen" sowieso dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (11. Januar 2007)

@sungirl

nur mal so. Hast du auch ein Auto?

Ciao Norman


----------



## deathtrap18 (17. Januar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mal durchrechne.......... 30-40 cm Platz nach rechts (von dir aus)..... hmm, nutze die doch nächstes mal, dann hast zum Kleintrasporter ca. 45-60 cm, nur so eine Idee.
> 
> Ach ja, Anzeigen bringt nichts





30 cm nach rechts ist okay,.   man kann ja nicht immer genau auf der asphalt kante fahren,  ,... kann beim abrutschen ziemlich sch**** enden auf der straße,

ja,..  du hast schon recht das anzeigen nichts bringt, kostet viel mühe, zeit und auch geld,..       aber geht da wohl eher nicht ums gewinnen, oder einen Preis dafür erhalten,.          sondern das der fahrer was draus lernt,.  und es nicht so auf die leichte schulter nimmt, das er andere gefährdet,...


----------



## speedy_j (17. Januar 2007)

seit wann kostet die anzeige geld?


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. Januar 2007)

trinkgeld was sonst...


----------



## deathtrap18 (17. Januar 2007)

anzeigen nein, .... anwalt ja
hab eher gemeint,. was damit alles verbunden ist,... (viele kleinigkeiten, (fahrten,teln,  usw..)  aber halt auch die zeit, stress, usw.)

kenn mich in der jura-materie nicht aus,...  

aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine




ausserdem wäre ich ja dafür (anzeigen),. damit der Gefährdende eine Lehre daraus zieht,. (auch wenn es für ihn vielleicht keine negativen Folgen haben wird)


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Januar 2007)

Köhlix schrieb:


> Nicht auf der Straße fshren vllt, das währe doch ein ding!
> Manst net!



Ja, grad auf der sollte man sich des echt überlegen.....
besser direkt über Döhlau nach Untersteinch fahren  
Dann kommt ja eh der Radweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (17. Januar 2007)

Köhlix schrieb:


> Also be cool, geht dirten da gehört das "aufdiefressefliegen" sowieso dazu!



Gehören dann auch extrem mangelhafte Grammatikkenntnisse dazu


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Januar 2007)

Köhlix schrieb:


> Ich fahr selten auf der Straße! Aber der meinugn bin ich ansich auch!
> Ein Freund von mir wurde letztes jahr, allein 3 mal von Rennrad abgeschossen!!!
> 
> Also be cool, geht dirten da gehört das "aufdiefressefliegen" sowieso dazu!



was ist denn das bitte für eine dämliche einstellung?  

wenn du in deinem sport durch andere geschädigt wirst, mach dir nichts draus, es hätte schlimmer kommen können.


----------



## Riddick (18. Januar 2007)

Anzeigen ohne Zeugen bringt nix. Selbst wenn man 'ne Helm-Cam hätte, und alles aufgezeichnet wäre, glaub' ich nicht, dass das als Beweis zugelassen wird.

Abgesehen davon, könnte ich 'nen eigenen RA beschäftigen, wenn ich jeden Deppen, der mich schneidet, zu wenig Abstand hält, mir die Vorfahrt nimmt, etc., juristisch belangen wollte. 

Hab' auch schon mal 2 Firmen angemailt, deren LKW mich "bedrängt" hatten; das hätte ich mir aber auch sparen können, denn die Reaktion war gleich Null.


----------



## Haunert (18. Januar 2007)

Auf der Straße haben Radfahrer nix verloren schon mal was von Radwegen gehört ! Halten den ganzen Verkehr auf !
Da frag ich mich als Autofahrer schon - wofür ich soviel steuren abdrück !


----------



## deathtrap18 (18. Januar 2007)

Haunert schrieb:


> Auf der Straße haben Radfahrer nix verloren schon mal was von Radwegen gehört ! Halten den ganzen Verkehr auf !
> Da frag ich mich als Autofahrer schon - wofür ich soviel steuren abdrück !



...schon mal gemerkt, dasss nicht an jeder Straße ein Radweg existiert?

....schon mal aufgefallen, dass oft Teilstücke zwischen Radwegen fehlen (wie z. B. bei mir in der Gegend), wo der Radweg erst 5 Km weiter in der nächsten Ortschaft fortgesetzt wird?

schon mal die Schilder gesehen, die extra für Radfahrer da sind (Radfahrer kreuzen)  und ich meine das nicht in der Stadt sondern auf Landstraßen. 

...aber stimmt schon,... schnell mit 180 km/h nachhause ,. und vor die Glotze (der Lebenssinn vieler) oder lieber gleich gegen den Baum? (kein wunder das so viele Ixxxxn auf den Straßen dumm sterben, aber leider auch viele andere gefährden!!!


----------



## Dampfmaschine (18. Januar 2007)

Haunert schrieb:


> Auf der Straße haben Radfahrer nix verloren schon mal was von Radwegen gehört ! Halten den ganzen Verkehr auf !
> Da frag ich mich als Autofahrer schon - wofür ich soviel steuren abdrück !



Viele Strassen verlaufen ohne Radweg. Und dann? Soll man im Graben fahren oder was? Aber Du faehrst anscheinend kein Rad oder?!


----------



## Riddick (18. Januar 2007)

Piano Leute. Hier wird doch wohl keiner mehr den _Haunert_ ernst nehmen, oder?


----------



## SpongeBob (18. Januar 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Piano Leute. Hier wird doch wohl keiner mehr den _Haunert_ ernst nehmen, oder?



Hmm. Nicht jeder geistert durchs KTWR


----------



## go-one³ (18. Januar 2007)

sungirl schrieb:


> mein Abstand zum rechten weissen Randstreifen: ca. 30 bis 40 cm.



Sorry, da biste selbst schuld!

Die Straßenverkehrsordnung gesteht dir bis zu einem Meter Abstand zum Straßenrand zu!

Wenn du die ausnutzt, ist es oftmals wirklich nicht mehr möglich, daß sich Kraftfahrer vorbeiquetschen, dann werden sie gezwungen, dich "richtig" zu überholen. Beim Traktor geht's ja zum Beispiel auch, der ist auch nicht schneller als du, nur breiter!

Ist am Anfang zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig (offenbar besitzen viele Radfahrer als eigentlich vollwertige Straßenverkehrsteilnehmer in dieser Hinsicht einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex), aber es wirkt. Seither habe ich wesentlich weniger kritische Situationen.


----------



## Köhlix (19. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Gehören dann auch extrem mangelhafte Grammatikkenntnisse dazu




leider Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland_Berlin (30. Januar 2007)

Haunert schrieb:


> Auf der Straße haben Radfahrer nix verloren schon mal was von Radwegen gehört ! Halten den ganzen Verkehr auf !
> Da frag ich mich als Autofahrer schon - wofür ich soviel steuren abdrück !



meine Idee ist ja, sämtliche Radrennen nur noch auf Radwegen zu veranstallten und niemals die guten "Auto"-Straßen dazu zu mißbrauchen.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. März 2007)

hallo   ich fahr jeden tag mit dem rad auf arbeit und irgendwie isses normal das dich die lieben autofahrer dich übersehn trotz fetter lampe 
ob mer vorfahrt hat oder net egal auto is härter als helm sag ich euch


----------



## drul (5. März 2007)

liebe Leut

ich kann mich wirklich nur wundern über alle Äußerungen hier die die Meinung "Selbst Schuld" vertreten.

Anscheinend waren diese Leute noch nie selbst in einer ähnlichen Situation; jedenfalls verfehlen diese Antworten das Thema der Fragestellung!

Ich für meinen Teil werde beim nächsten Mal wenn mir so was passiert definitiv die Polizei verständigen. Es muss übrigens nicht immer gleich in einer Anzeige münden, macherorts ist die Bullerei gar nicht so unbegabt, solche Kandidaten mal zur Rede zu stellen.


----------



## SpongeBob (6. März 2007)

Ich fahre nächstes mal auch auf der linken Spur und klage den an, der Frontal in mich rein fährt *ACHTUNG IRONIE*

Es ist doch so, eine Straßenseite ist nun mal nicht unbegrenzt breit. Als Radler muss man die Straße sich mit den Autos teilen. Nicht umgekehrt. Der Autofahrer hat seinen Blechmantel drum rum, ihn stört es physich nicht, wenn er n Radel umfährt. Zwar soll in der Theroie der stärke Verkehrsteilnehmer auf den schwächeren Rücksicht nehmen. In der Praxis sieht das leider anders aus.

Ihr vergesst immer die Sache auch aus anderen Blickwinkeln zu betrachten. Wenn ihr auf den Rad unterwegs seid, seid ihr alle sicherlich schon mal knapp am Fussgänger vorbei gefahren. Da sagt der Fussgänger dann "dummer Radfahrer".

Mein Fazit: Wenn ich auf der Straße fahre, fahre ich so weit rechts wie möglich. Sollte dann noch einer wie n Idot vorbeiknallen, liegt es nicht an mir.....


----------



## ragazza (6. März 2007)

Kleiner Schwank aus meiner Jugend:fuhr so vor 20 Jahren mit nem Kumpel jeweils auf dem Motorrad-wir hatten brittische Triumph-Starrrahmen-und pötteln so mit 100 dahin,da überholt uns ein Auto so knapp,daß es an der Fußraste von menem Kumpel und dessen Knöchel hängen bleibt.Er hat sein Moped gut beherrscht und ist nicht abgeflogen,aber der Knöchel war erst mal hin und wir hielten sofort an.Der Autofahrer ist einfach abgehauen.
 Das Kennzeichen konnten wir uns in der Aufregung nicht merken.Nach einer halben Std.haben wir uns vom Unfallort entfernt,mein Kumpel musste dann ins Krankenhaus.
  Ca. 6 Std später meldet sich der Autofahrer bei der Polizei und erstattet Anzeige weil mein Kumpel ihm ins Auto gefahren sei.Resultat nach dem Prozess ein halbes Jahr später:Mein Kumpel musste wegen Entfernung vom Unfallort für ein Jahr seine Pappe abgeben und eine Strafe zahlen.Begründunger PKW fahrer habe zwar zunächst den Unfallort verlassen-sich aber später im Gegensatz zu uns gemeldet.Das ist ein tolles Gesetz.
  Was folgt daraus? IMMER SOFORT ANZEIGEN !!!!!


----------



## SpongeBob (9. März 2007)

Also schön blöde wart ihr ja schon. Werdet angefahren und geht nicht zur Polizei. Mache ich auch immer so.

Der Typ war einiges cleverer wie ihr


----------

